# New Predator Nation Magazine



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The new Predator Nation magazine is out if anyone is interested. This is an awesome magazine I wish they would do monthly.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I liked it too bones. I would like to see it monthly as well!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

same here guys. a well done publication.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Ya I picked one up the other day to its a great mag. I think the predator extreme magazine may be my fav but pred nation is a very close second.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

will need to make a trip to wally world to pick it up. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea poe, still love my Predator Xtreme. You can never have too much info or reading material though. LOL


----------

